# need pc for gaming.. budget Rs.20000



## kadirmkarthik (Jan 19, 2012)

hi everyone,
       i am not new to think digit forum. i have built a pc getting suggestions from people here. its doing well. i am 100% happy with that.
*MANY THANKS TO ALL HERE IN THIS FORUM....*

now my cousin need a desktop pc for his son who is very fond of PC for gaming.
here goes the requirements...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans:*gaming, basic internet usage, watching movies not necessarily HD.
*
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans:*20,000. better to stick on with the budget.
*
3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans:*not at all...*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans:*the user will be a middle school student. his interest will be mainly games.so please suggest OS too. *

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans:*500gb*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans:*yes. 18 inch size will suffice.
*
7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans:*need all the components
*
8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans:*within a month*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans:*done by an assembler*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans:*the user lives in a village. not open for online purchase

*
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans:

*1. the place we live doesnot have much techno stuff. for example PSU s of unfamous brands may not be available. so please suggest commonly and widely available brands alone for all items....

2. only INTEL configurations please...

3.the user will be playing games ...thats it... he doesnt bother about resolutions,AA ...so basic GPU will suffice. but the PC should have the ability to play all games with atleast low settings.

 looking forward for your replies....
thanks in advance....*


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Getting a intel rig in 20k is not a good choice. Still if you insist, you will get only 2 old Dual Core/C2D proccy and asus/gb mobo's.

Refer the below link for sub 20k rig :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1554497-post2.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. AMD is recommended. 20k is kind of less for a gaming rig. and a 500 GB HDD costs a bomb. My recommendation is(yes its Intel based)-


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620|3550
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNK|697
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6770 1GB GDDR5|7260
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M (20")|5850
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|31704
Yes, I blew your budget. But this is the only thing that would give you a good "gaming" experience.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 23, 2012)

i would tell go with AMD for such a low budget
and what is the current rate of 500GB HDD


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

Tarun said:


> i would tell go with AMD for such a low budget
> and what is the current rate of 500GB HDD



Its above 4k. Very overpriced and high price.

check this-
*www.deltapage.com/list/index.html

and these-
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2012)

> the user will be playing games ...thats it... he doesnt bother about resolutions,AA ...so basic GPU will suffice. but the PC should have the ability to play all games with atleast low settings.


why 6770 when a 6670 or even 6570 can do the job?will save ~2000.avoid asus & xfx.get msi or sapphire brand.



> the place we live doesnot have much techno stuff. for example PSU s of unfamous brands may not be available. so please suggest commonly and widely available brands alone for all items



no need for zebronics bijli(also i doubt its availability in op's area) any cheap intex/other brand will do the job for ~500 saving 700.also get any cheap 500W/550W psu locally available for ~600.when choosing between various local brands select one which is the heaviest.get LG dvd writer for ~950(much more chance of local availability than asus).get any cheap keyboard/mouse for a total of ~400.get ram corsair or kingston(again higher chances of finding than gskill).total config will then cost ~24500.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 23, 2012)

ok fine, here is my suggestion, the prices are DATED 18 JAN. 2012 and an approximation taken from shop cost to cost, new delhi... your choice for intel processor is considered.
CPU- intel i3 550 ~4490
mobo- intel h55tc box ~ 3790
ram- kingston 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ~1150
graphics card- SAPPHIRE 6670 1GB DDR5 ~4950
hdd- 500 gb seagatte sata ~4k
cabinet- mora pro ~600, 
psu- iball/GSM 400/500w  ~850
dvd rw- samsung/lg sata ~890
dell 18.5 inch lcd/ philips 192el2 18.5" led  ~4600 
keyboard + mouse - logitech kit ~600
speaker- altec lansing 1221 ~1000/ logitech z105 = 435inr
UPS- microtek 650VAE2 ~ 1550
*
TOTAL = 27905 inr...*
*when you'll go to a vast computer market like nehru place, delhi, you'll find all these components cheaper than i mentioned above....*
+ you can reduce your price by replacing above with this:
 cabinet+smps = iball cabinet with 400wsmps = 1300
+ 250 gb hdd seagate ~ 3400
ram - 2gbddr3 kingston ~600
monitor - AOC LED 16" ~ 3500
graphics card- AMD radeon 5670 1GB DDR5 SAPPHIRE ~4250
*total = 24805 inr
which will be cheaper than this price, please visit to such vast market i'd suggest...*

*NOTE: all the prices mentioned above are the actual prices obtained from the pricelist dated 18 jan 2012 from the shop cost to cost, nehru place, new delhi
+ computer empire is providing all above mentioned components at prices lower than mentioned above, which may make a difference of more than 1000 in total as per my best knowledge...*

*EDIT: PSU suggested are crap according to some tdf users, you may buy a branded one for around 2-2.5k like a FSP SAGA, SEASONIC, CORSAIR one,*


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2012)

> CPU- intel i3 550 ~4490
> mobo- intel h55tc box ~ 3790



It is the 1st gen Core i3 processor, already discontinued by Intel. So if you're going for this, consider the upgrade path is closed.

Better get 2nd Gen Dual Core Pentium G620 + H61 based motherboard as suggested by thetechfreak.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Its above 4k. Very overpriced and high price.
> 
> check this-
> *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html
> ...


thanx buddy


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 24, 2012)

Cilus said:


> It is the 1st gen Core i3 processor, already discontinued by Intel. So if you're going for this, consider the upgrade path is closed.
> 
> Better get 2nd Gen Dual Core Pentium G620 + H61 based motherboard as suggested by thetechfreak.



i3 550 is faster than pentium g620 AnandTech - Bench - CPU

for present use, i won't suggest pentium g620 as its much weaker than i3 550..
though cilus is right, you may go for tech freak's advice of processor and mobo, but only if OP wants a recent future upgrade...
but as i know, the user will be a middle school student, so can say won't require any upgrade as there will not be any heavy cpu demanding programs or softwares for a long time, thus my configuration is perfect for a while as i think, and it can easily handle all recent games which for now are the most heavy programs as i see for a middle school student...


----------



## mitraark (Jan 26, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 250|2750
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE M68|2450
*RAM*
|Corsair Value 4GB|1100
*Graphic Card*
|AMD HD 6670 1GB GDDR5|5000
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 24X Sata|900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli|1700
*Monitor*
|Acer 20"|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech|650
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1275
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|24900


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Shivam24, going for LGA 1156 platform will close any path of upgrading. On the other hand, getting a LGA 1155 mobo will make possible to upgrade into Sandybridge based i3, i5 and i7 processor as well as IvyBridge processors. So even after 2 years OP can have a chance of upgrade without going for full platform change.

I like mitraark's configuration much, it is more balanced. Mitraark, *just change the motherboard to Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)* motherboard @ 2.7K which supports wider range of processors and some advanced features and also happens to be an AM3+ motherboard.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

i doubt those kids will care much about upgrading & all. give them a system that runs game out of the box & stable for many hours and thats all they need. but still at 20k, getting even a Core i3 (previous gen) looks hard. if he consider getting something like Core i3 2100 + H61 & 4Gb ram with 250Gb HDD. it'll cross 20k. no place for GPU.

best configuration according to me is getting AMD A6 based system. without GPU, it should cost just 20k & offer satisfactory gaming performance. though availability will be a problem if they don't live in a metro.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

i agree with sam, i don't think that user will upgrade the system in next 2-3 years, so better give him/her a system which could run all games atleast for next few years, that is why i suggested core i3 550, because its the most powerful processor in this category,
as a proof, i am providing links stating core 2 duo e7500 as a reference, which proves that *AMD a6 36xx processor and core 2 duo 7500 and AMD ATHLON X2 series and pentium G620 are weaker than core i3 550 processor *..
AnandTech - Bench - CPU
AnandTech - Bench - CPU
you can also search on other sites, for cross checking the results of comparisons...
and also, its not a big deal to change motherboard also in future if user upgrades the system, core i3/i5/i7 2nd gen will be no longer remain the latest in future... so thinking and caring about future upgrade this time doesn't make sense....
better have a powerful system in present rather than having weak and waiting for future upgrade..
i am following my configuration..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2012)

@ SHivam. But OP would hav to buy a GPU for satisfactory gaming performance. none of the i3 have a GPU as powerfull as HD 6530D do they? AMD A6-3650 Llano APU Review - Page 6


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ +1. Gaming is more GPU dependent and Nehalem based i3's GPU performance is considers as Crap. A6 based Llano processors offer far better multimedia experience than even an current gen i3 processor like i3 2300.
SO I guess A6 3650 @ 6.4K + Gigabyte A55 based mobo @ 4K will be the ideal config here, considering the strong IGP performance of Lllano.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

@ thetechfreak, cilus: i have already suggested him a powerful GPU, far more powerful than 6530D... please check my 1st reply in this thread...
and also, my configuration comes in OP's desired budget, although we all know 20k for whole PC is not possible... 
and you can check for prices written in any of DELHI NEHRU PLACE shops - computer empire, cost to cost, ...
you are suggesting an integrated GPU on a processor chip, while i have suggested core i3 550 which is more powerful than A6, and AMD 6670 GPU....everyone knows which is better, i don't need to explain...
talking about greater IGP peformance, link below can tell which is better in gaming...
AnandTech - Bench - CPU



Cilus said:


> A6 based Llano processors offer far better multimedia experience than even an current gen i3 processor like i3 2300.



AnandTech - Bench - CPU

i3 2100 beats AMD A6 by a huge difference, check that yourself...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

Your config is of 28K and OP's budget is of 20K and he asked us to stick on to that. And your cost cutting measures: A Deshi 450 W PSu that comes with the cabinet to handle HD 6670...I don't think that is rally a good idea. Even after that it exceeds OP's budget by 5K.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Your config is of 28K and OP's budget is of 20K and he asked us to stick on to that. And your cost cutting measures: A Deshi 450 W PSu that comes with the cabinet to handle HD 6670...I don't think that is rally a good idea. Even after that it exceeds OP's budget by 5K.



looks like either you have not read my reply carefully, or you are here just to oppose me blindly...
you are saying that my configuration reaches 28k, and you are following thetechfreak's 31k configuration...
mitraark has presented a configuration in 24900, that too without mentioning PSU...
now if you add a decent PSU by replacing my suggested PSU in my configuration then too it will reach upto only 28k or 26k(for 2nd suggested configuration in same reply), 
dude, i am asking you that are you here to oppose me anyhow...
because if you are here to help OP, then why don't you suggest a configuration *STICKING* to OP's budget? rather than just unnecessarily commenting on any other's configurations...

*EDIT: OP has not responded to any of us in these days, so i ask moderator to close this thread, as its creating argumentative discussions here*


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> psu- iball/GSM 400/500w  ~850


and 


Shivam24 said:


> cabinet+smps = iball cabinet with 400wsmps = 1300



I'm a bit late in replying to this thread as the original post was actually overlooked by me. 
I have a request to you Shivram. Don't suggest cr@p PSUs like the ones quoted above to any user who wants to buy a rig. You are doing no favor but to confuse them.



Shivam24 said:


> cabinet- mora pro ~600,



The same thing stated above goes with the selection of cabinet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2012)

no offence d6bmg as you are right for most situations but not all regarding using cheap cabinets/psu.a processor like pentium g620 is effectively a 35W TDP processor having power consumption levels very close to i3 2100T.such a processor does not need a Rs.1900 400W FSP saga II psu or a Rs.1200 zebronics cabinet especially when coupled with a low power graphics card like 6570/6670.of couse if someone has the budget he can buy a seasonic 500W & NZXT source elite/coolermaster elite 430 for such a system but there is a difference between must haves & should haves within budget constraints.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

You are absolutely correct. 
About the cabinet Zebronics bijli is the min choice which is @1.2K
And I'm telling everyone to avoid those PSUs because, actually those 400W psus are not 400watt. They are at max 200-250watt (if anyone checks current in 12V line, they will find out) and thus puts everything at risk.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2012)

i know but even the worst cheap psu should be able to provide ~50% of its rated wattage hence i suggested a cheap 550W psu which should be able to handle g620 & 6570/6670(some ppl here successfully ran their athlon II x4+6570/6670 system on vip 500w).as for cabinet zebronics bijli is very hard to find(couldn't find in nehru place except at one place where price was quoted 1700).main purpose of a good cabinet is to improve air flow using fans to keep temp low which is of no use in case of a low power/temp system like g620.however if someone can find bijli for 1200 then i think an extra 500 is worth it.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

well, first of all, sticking with budget along with a good configuration is important, i suggested cheap PSU doesn't mean that it is sure that they will damage your system, but this just increases the probability, 
OP has a budget in which its impossible to configure a PC, and OP wants to stick with that budget. so i suggested a less reliable psu. 
Not all people buy 4k PSU or 2K psu to handle their CPU, still they run games, i've too used a cheap 400W PSU(came inbuilt with my HCL desktop) on ati 4670 card, and overclocked and played successfully for a long time because the processor+card i suggested doen't require that much power. + however, i've already indicated OP to buy a branded PSU in my above reply in which i quoted cilus. so there remains no question on PSU suggestion.



d6bmg said:


> and
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late in replying to this thread as the original post was actually overlooked by me.
> ...



dude, OP has demanded a whole brand new PC in 20,000 and you are talking about cabinet selection, none of us can mention every component a branded one in that budget....
now please don't start thinking here of death adder/ mx518 for user...


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 29, 2012)

kadirmkarthik said:


> *1. the place we live doesnot have much techno stuff. for example PSU s of unfamous brands may not be available. so please suggest commonly and widely available brands alone for all items....
> 
> 2. only INTEL configurations please.*



ou see, if you chose intel because of reason 1, then don't worry. AMD has reached far-fetched places too. And if not, you can buy it for him and parcel/courier/gift it to them. ^_^

Also, as all have been saying, AMD *IS* the best option for a budget that size.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't judge processors by synthetic benchmarks like Sysmark. If there is any synthetic benchmark which actually sort of comes close to giving the true picture, then it's Cinebench.



kadirmkarthik said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans:*gaming, basic internet usage, watching movies not necessarily HD.
> *


"gaming" - what gaming? 

Did you read the question?

"*What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact.)*"

and here is where all the confusion started.

Fill up the guide properly AGAIN and start a new thread. There is a reason why I revised that PC Configuration Questionnaire.


----------

